# [SOLVED] Onboard network controller not detected[MOVED]



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

Hi folks I recently wiped my hard drive and installed windos xp pro and service pack 2 on it. Ever sense then I havent been able to connect to the internet. Under my hardware devices i have the yellow "?"s heres what it looks like.

?Other Devices
-?Ethernet Controller 
-?PCI Device 
-?PCI Simple Communications Controller
-?SM Bus Controller
-?Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller 
-?Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

Also Under the device manager there is not a modem, or network adapter listed. So I compleatly lost. I went under my BIOS to check and make sure the network controller is enabled and it is. My guess is I need to install some drivers, or the onboard network controller is fried somehow. Any help appreciated thanks!

My computer is a lenovo 3000 J115(7387 A-32) with a NVIDIA C51G chipset motherboard. heres a newegg link to my exact comp. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...01&cm_re=windows_vista-_-83-108-101-_-Product


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

Did you load the chipset drivers (motherboard disk) for the motherboard after you did the format and install?


----------



## jylesroxx (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

on the yellow ? right click to properties and under the drivers tab just click update driver. or just google the drivers from another computer


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

All your drivers can be found here:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-66153

Install the chipset driver first


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

ok thanks ill try downloading some drivers, ill post back my results :wink:


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

:sad: Nope no good, I installed all the drivers on the list starting with the chipset, and still it cant find a modem and the "?"s are still on the same devices in the hardware device settings:upset:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

Please do this:

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

Ethernet Controller Properties
-Device Instance id
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_169C&SUBSYS_101717AA&REV_03\4&3A3249AB&0&4080

PCI Device Properties
-Device Instance id
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_101717AA&REV_A2\3&13C0B0C5&0&81

PCI Simple Communications COntroller Properties
-Device Instance id
PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_201414F1&REV_00\4&3A3249AB&0&2880

SM Bus Controller
-Device Instance id
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0264&SUBSYS_101717AA&REV_A3\3&13C0B0C5&0&51

Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
-Device Instance id
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026E&SUBSYS_101717AA&REV_A3\3&13C0B0C5&0&59

Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
-Device Instance id
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0242&SUBSYS_101717AA&REV_A2\3&13C0B0C5&0&28


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

Lets see if this driver will correct the SM Bus error:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.26.html

The SM Bus driver (South Bridge) must be installed first

What service pack is installed?

Let us know and then we will work on the other drivers.


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

:smile: Yay! it worked! That download fixed the SM Bus and Video controller errors. Thank you! All thats left is

!?Ethernet Controller
!?PCI Device
!?PCI Simple Communications Device
!?Universal Serial Bus Controller

and I have service pack 2 installed. Thank you again for your continued support! :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

Glad to hear it

Now for the rest of these drivers:


> Ethernet Controller Properties
> -Device Instance id
> PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_169C&SUBSYS_101717AA&REV_03\4&3A3249AB&0&4080
> *Broadcom BCM5788 Nexlink*
> ...


Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

:sigh: nope the drivers didnt work, and I had already tryed installing the drivers from before, but i went ahead and replaced them with the drivers you linked. But I still have the same errors. including the USB controller even though i installed SP2. Should I install SP3 & or 4?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

Have you tried to manually install the drivers through the Device Mnanager?

Bill


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

no cant say that I installed them manually through the manager. I would simply open my flash drive up and then open the driver files from it and let it install.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

Try this.

Extract the driver to a folder
Note where this folder is.

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.

Do this for each driver you have.

I am not sure why you have the USB Controller error.
XP should have installed this driver.
Have you got an additional PCI card installed that I am not aware of?

Is this XP OS a Legit OS w/keycode and fully updated?

Bill


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

Yes there is an old phone cord jack pci card thats in the computer, and it was a legitimate install of windows xp.

Ill post back with the results of the manual driver install. Thanks:smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

If the manual install does not work, please run Everest (free Edition).
A link is under my signature.
Copy and paste the full report to Notepad.
Attach (paper clip) the report using the Go Advanced option.

Bill


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected*

im running into a problem when trying to do the manual driver install. I take the driver files from my flash drive and then sent them (Send To>) to a new folder i made in my hard drive. When I try browsing for the files i can find the folder I made but I cannot open up the folder to select the correct driver (this is the same for all folders none open up to view/select files).

I'm getting really frustrated with this lol and considering buying windows 7. But before it comes to that Ill stick it out with you until we fix it of come to a dead end :smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected[MOVED]*

Are you extracting the files (unzipping them to a folder)?
You may need winrar:
http://www.win-rar.com/download.html

Make a "*new*" folder in *My Documents *(for the network *name it Broadcom*)
From your flash drive select the file (*the Broadcom driver*)
*Send to* My Documents
You should now "*see*" the *Broadcom exe*. file in My Documents
*Right click *on the file
Select *Extract files*
A window will open
Guide (*browse*) winrar to extract the file to *My Document*\*Broadcom* (the folder you made)
The file should now be extracted

Once extracted open the *Device Manager*

*Right click *on the *Network Controller error*>*Update*
Select: *No, not this time*
Select: *Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)*
Select: *Include this location in the search*
Select *Browse *and *browse* to the folder you extracted the driver to (Broadcom).
XP should install the driver.

Let me know if it installs the network controller.

Bill


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected[MOVED]*

:grin: it finally worked i got the enthernet controller installed and the PCI simple communications device installed. Although I couldnt get the PCI device to install. I think this is because the nvidia driver has 2 other device installers within it. So I took the 1 for the audio device as you said it was for within the file called "hdaudio_1.0.9.1_xp_vista_win7" and made a new folder and extracted the "hdaudio" file to it. But when i tryed installing this file to the PCI Device it says "The hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software" I also tryed installing the whole initial file that contains the other driver files but same message appears. On a side note, when looking at the extracted files of the "hdaudio" i see files called "_setup.dll" and "ISSetup.dll" but I didnt want to touch thoes without knowing what to do. Im going to run everest anyways might as well.

Thank you very much for the continued support!


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected[MOVED]*

View attachment everestreport.txt
heres the everest report if this isnt what you wanted just tell me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected[MOVED]*

Hi,
EDIT: 
I did not see you post the report.
Give me some time to review it.
I still do not think the Chipset installed correctly, but will let you know.



Bill


----------



## MisterMike (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected[MOVED]*

Ok well I have good news. After you mentioned that I may not have installed the chipset driver right I went back to the lenovo website where all the drivers I need can be found, and upon complete reading of the instructions I saw that I never installed any of the drivers. I had only downloaded them, I did not realize that the installation wizard and all that other stuff from the download wasnt actually installing the files. So I typed the command in Run and every thing installed, and worked perfectly. Im really sorry to have put you through so much work just because I was too lazy to read the instructions :sigh:

But regardless I appreciate the help very much, and without it I most definitely would not have fixed my computer. So I thank you very much its been so stressful not having this computer running but Im glad it over with.:smile:

Thanks a bunch,
Michael M.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Onboard network controller not detected[MOVED]*

HI,
Glad to hear you have it sorted out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

